# A Tale of 3 vipers.........



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

I wanted to share, I am soooo on a viper kick I even crank out an E version:thumbsup:


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Woooo ... I see a Mark VIIE there. Nice.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Painted the base coat on the vipers(except for the E variant) Tamiya Haze grey ts-23, decanted from the rattle can and airbrushed it!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Nice squadron! Keep us posted on your progress!


----------



## RedHeadKevin (May 1, 2009)

Okay, I'm intrigued about the Mk VIIE. How'd you make the conversion parts? Or are they available somewhere?


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

how does one decant from a spray can? Sorry if its a newb question.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

RedHeadKevin said:


> Okay, I'm intrigued about the Mk VIIE. How'd you make the conversion parts? Or are they available somewhere?


Very nice work so far.

The Mk. VII E's are actually quite different than the standard mark VII's.
Its almost a completely different plane.

The differences are almost to many to list.

Its a lot like a F-18 Hornet and a Super Hornet.
They look a lot alike from a distance, but thats where the similarity ends.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

To decant you need a short drinking straw and some poster tack, spraying it in a mixing jar and its ready to airbrush! 

Did a mix of Tamiya metallic grey and gun metal for the engines!

"E"cho parts will be available, this is why I love variants because you can have a variant upon a variant.:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Working on the bottom of the "E"cho variant today!


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Starting on some viper pre-shading!


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

Those look great, I'm really diggin' the Haze gray. I was thinking of doing one up in the same color, but I've decided to use auto enamels instead. Looking forward to seeing your 'Echo' variant completed!


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Pre-shaded my echo variant with a little nato black mixed with haze grey. Started on the decals, used future and a paint brush to dab on the spots where the decals go so I didn't have gloss coat the whole model. when I get the decals on I will go back with the airbrush and weather the decals. And this MK7 Echo is from the Battlestar Atlantis BS-99:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Found another alternate base color for the MK7 Americana "Winter blue":thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Here is the MK7 Echo with with winter blue airbrushed between the panels:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Finished up the Echo MK7 today:thumbsup:


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Very nice work all around, I love the weathering.......:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

And today I finished off my three standard MK7's:thumbsup:


----------

